# Verz im Lowie Bereich : Entzaubern oder VK?



## Nairus (29. März 2008)

Also, mein Problem ist, ich bin jetzt lvl 26 und hab Verz skill 120. Ich find ja relativ viele Beim Anlegen gebundene grüne Items, und ich will wissen, bringt es mir mehr geld die sachen für so 50s-1g ins ah zu stellen oder soll ich lieber dissen bringt das auf die Dauer mehr?

Danke vielmals im Vorraus!


----------



## Suske (31. März 2008)

Nairus schrieb:


> Ich find ja relativ viele Beim Anlegen gebundene grüne Items



Nun es scheint, das du deine Frage gerade selbst beantwortet hast, aber generell würde ich dir raten alles zu entzaubern, du bekommst später durch die ganzen Quests genug Geld. Ausserdem ist Verzauberkunst verdammt schwer zu lvln, deshalb alles entzaubern und schön questen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Suske


----------



## dracongield (31. März 2008)

Wobei mir aufgefallen ist, dass man nicht zu schnell lvln sollte beim verzaubern, sonst findet man nur Items deren Verzauberungsstufe schon zu niedrig ist. 
Die mats braucht man dann schon nicht mehr und eignen sich nur noch zum verkaufen


----------



## RadioactiveMan (31. März 2008)

wenn du verz. skillen willst lässt es sich nicht vermeiden sachen zu entzaubern.


----------



## Qlimarius (26. Juni 2008)

ganz einfach wenn du die mats zum skillen brauchst, dann entzaubern.. falls nicht verkauf die items im AH.. das dissen und mats verkaufen lohnt sich erst wenn man bei den Netheressenzen etc. angekommen ist.. ich glaub alles was unter skill 250 ist lässt sich nicht gewinn bringend verkaufen weil sich jeder die mats ganz leicht selber farmen kann


----------



## Attractolide (26. Juni 2008)

Qlimarius schrieb:


> ganz einfach wenn du die mats zum skillen brauchst, dann entzaubern.. falls nicht verkauf die items im AH.. das dissen und mats verkaufen lohnt sich erst wenn man bei den Netheressenzen etc. angekommen ist.. ich glaub alles was unter skill 250 ist lässt sich nicht gewinn bringend verkaufen weil sich jeder die mats ganz leicht selber farmen kann



Hi, ganz so einfach gestaltet sich die Sache nicht.

Theoretisch kann man Items zum entzaubern farmen nur tut das wohl so gut wie Niemand. Schlimmer noch, da nicht mehr viele questen, insbes. im lvl 58 + und dann sofort in die Scherbenwelt gehen fehlen massiv items der Stufen 50-60 (alte Welt) und dadurch kosten auf Arygos z.B. Grosse glänzende Splitter und Grosse Ewige Essenzen um die 20 G pro Stück.
Sicher auch weil sie für 19er PvP Verzauberungen, Verzauberruten und Klassenquests (z.B. Hexermount) benötigt werden.

Prinzipiell gibt es 3 Möglichkeiten: Entzaubern(dissen), Verkauf im AH und Verkauf beim Händler.

Es erfordert viel Wissen über Items und Klassen, die diese Items oft tragen (welche Werte wichtig sind) um zu entscheiden, was man überhaupt ins AH stellt und was nicht.
Das ist einen eigenen Thread wert, aber den gibt's sicher auch schon: Nur kurz als Beispiel...ein Dolch oder Schwert "des Tigers", "Banditen"(+Bew, + Stärke bzw. Ausd.) wird sich immer besser verkaufen lassen als eins "des Wals"..mit Wille + Ausd. 
Gleiches gilt für die entsprechenden Rüstungen der Klassen.

Was nicht für's AH taugt macht nur Gebühren und wird somit entzaubert.

Dabei liefern grüne Rüstungen fast immer Staub (seltsamer, Seelen, Visionen, Traum-, Visions_ etc.) und sehr selten Essenzen und Splitter.

Bei den Waffen ist es umgekehrt.  Oft Essenz, seltener Staub, manchmal Splitter.

Blaue items geben immer blaue Splitter.....aber wer entzaubert schon gern eine Armschiene der Schattenkunst, Ehre etc. ^^

Eigentlich sollte man annehmen, je höher das lvl des Staubs, desto teurer. Stimmt aber nicht. Bei uns ist aus irgendeinen Grund "Traumstaub" als zweithöchster der alten Welt recht preiswert. Deshalb lohnt es kaum grüne Rüssi lvl 45-55 zu entzaubern. Die verkloppt man besser für 1 G x beim NPC.
Arkaner Staub aus der Scherbenwelt ist deutlich billiger (90 S) als Illusionsstaub (3g) aus der alten Welt.

Die items lvl 35-45 hingegen geben Visionenstaub  und manchmal Netheressenzen oder kleine Magieessenzen, die aufgrund des extrem hohen Wertes für das  Entzaubern sprechen. Zumal du den Staub zum skillen verwenden kannst und die Essenzen verkaufst.

Also....alles nicht so einfach, aber eins gilt garantiert : Verzaubermats haben keine AH-Einstellgebühr. Deshalb, besser 2 mal den Staub/Splitter einstellen, als 2 x 1 Schwert für je 1 G 50 Gebühr und dann wirds nicht verkauft und man muss  es anschliessend für 1 G beim NPC zu verkaufen.

Im lowie Bereich würde ich erstmal alles entzaubern, solange du es zum  skillen verwenden kannst...schau dir nebenher an aus welchen items (...benötigt entzaubern 25 etc.) was heraus kommt und was es im Ah kostet..dann kreigst du ein Gefühl dafür, was sich lohnt und was nicht.

Also ich habe besonders mit mats aus der alten Welt schon weit mehr als 10000 G im AH umgesetzt und dabei sehr guten Gewinn gemacht.


----------



## Thaielb (27. Juni 2008)

Es gibt ein nettes Addon, was Dir den ungefähren Entzauberungswert anzeigt. Damit bekommt man ein Gefühl, was sich lohnt und was nicht.
Ich verkaufe derzeit noch lieber die Drops als sie zu entzaubern, da das oft mehr Gold bringt. dafür kaufe ich billige Waffen ud Rüstung im AH und entzaubere sie. Die Mats werden dann verkauft, was einen netten Gewinn bringt. Natürlich wird nur das verkauft, was man nicht zum Skillen braucht.


----------



## Orrosh (27. Juni 2008)

das Addon Enchantrix bringt ein paar weitere Addons mit, die Dir den Entzauberungswert anzeigen. Zudem zeigt es Dir, was mit welcher Wahrscheinlichkeit entzaubert werden kann, wie es Attractolide beschrieben hat. Einziger Nachteilt, die Tooltips werden riesig :-/


----------



## DieSchachtel (1. Juli 2008)

Ich mach es genauso:

Hab derzeit einen Skill von 180 und es ist schwierig weiterzuskillen, was mich grad nicht stört. Letzten endes geht es darum mit seinem beruf gold zu machen und mit Verz./schneidi geht da recht viel Gold in die Taschen als bei meist anderen Berufen.

Wenn du mal auf deinem Server im Ah schaust, gugg ma unter "magiestoff". Es gibt sog. Magiestoffschultern / Magiestoffstirnband und Magiestoffhosen. Das sind einfache Grüne Items, die bei mir Oft für 1-2 Gold (weswegen auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) im Ah verkauft werden. Kauf dir so viel wie Möglich in diesem Preisbereich, denn alles andere wäre zu teuer. Enzipp sie. Das was du rausbekommst ist meistens Traumstaub, ABER: Ich kaufe Pro tag um die 20-30 stk. davon und von einem Enzipp-Vorgang bekomm ich um die 4-10 Große Netheressenzen die bei uns verdammt viel Gold wert sind. 10stk. , also ein Stack Große Netheressenzen gehen mit bis zu 110 Gold ausm AH. Du machst einen satten gewinn daraus. Sicherlich ist es auch immer eine Frage des Glücks, denn der Prozentuale Wert mit was der Jeweilige Gegenstand bringt beim enzippen, sollte auch beachtet werden. Glück ist überall ne sache, auch dann wenn es wer kauft oder nicht.

Derzeit auf unserem Server bringen "Visionenstaub" und "Große Netheressenz" ein richtigen Batzen Gold. Sollte dann wer der Meinung sein das er Solche Stücke sehr billig verkauft, dem kauf ich seins weg, und setz es teuerer ins AH. Somit machst du in wenigen Minuten sichere 100Gold pro tag. Wenns sehr gut läuft auch mal mehr. Einfach kurz nach dem Einloggen schauen, seine Geschäfte erledigen und dann questen oder was auch immer dir Lieb ist. 
Glaub mir das funzt, wenn ich mir Vorstelle das der Kristall der Lehre oder sonstige High lvl Mats bei uns in den 1000er Bereich gehen, dann bin ich der Meinung das Verzauberer einer der Reich - Machenden Berufe ist, auch wenn man am Anfang sehr viel (SEHR!!) Investieren muss, aber das muss nunmal jeder und glaub mir, du kriegst später viel raus. Du musst den Markt beobachten, schauen wo es günstige Items gibt, schauen was es so kostet und ma ruhig ne Woche hinsetzten und die Preisdifferenzen aufschreiben um somit den Optimalen Marktwert analysieren. Klar, in WoW gibt es keine Aktiengesellschaft, aber es läuft fast darauf hin. Ich bin jedenfalls zu faul später meine Daylies zu machen da ich irgentwann das Endlos lange, gleiche blöde Questen satt bin. Stattdessen mach ich das AH unsicher, bringt mehr und ist nicht so Nervenzerfetzend wie so manch anderes. Als schneider zum beruf hast es noch besser, jedoch merk dir eins, die "billigen" Sachen die du mit dem Schneider Beruf herstellen kannst, kannst du zwar enzippen und die Mats verkaufen, was dir aber im entdeffekt sehr wenig bringt, da du mehrere Sachen berechnen musst: 

- Einmal den Zeitaufwand für das farmen von Stoffen(wollstoff, seide, Magie etc...)

- Die nebenkosten für evt. andere Mats die du brauchst(fäden, Elementarerde etc...)

Zumal wenn du zb die Stoffe kaufen würdest, sind sie so teuer das du nur ein Verlust geschäft machst als wenn du sie Farmen würdest. Solltest du sie allerdings farmen gehen, geht dir eine Menge zeit verloren, denn je höher der Schneider Skill wird, desto mehr Rohstoff braucht man um einen einzigen Ballen zu erzeugen. 

Also wie gesagt, kauf die billigen sachen lieber im AH und verkauf die Mats teuer weiter, du machst damit einen guten Gewinn, sobald man den Dreh raus hat, kann man auch mal das Risiko eingehen teuere Sachen zu kaufen um diese zu enzippen.
Ich habe mitlerweise einen "Persönlichen" Lieferanten, der mir für je 1 Gold billige Grüne Mats pro woche schickt, aus denen ich Mats entzippen kann die ich für gutes Gold im AH vertickern kann. Natürlich weiss das der andere nicht, aber er meint er würde sein "sicheres Geschäft" damit machen indem er mir pro woche eine Regelmässige Fuhr schickt.



Im Großen und Ganzen funzt das sehr gut, man muss nur den Dreh raus haben wie mit allem in dem Spiel.

Also Good Luck and Have fun,

deine Schachtel


----------



## Albra (10. Juli 2008)

man kann auch gezielt quests machen die gegenstände als belohnung geben und diese dann entzaubern wenn man sie nicht braucht
entzaubert wird auch generell so toller müll wie xxx des wals oder wo nur ein wert drauf ist allerdings muss auch nach dem rüstungsteil geschaut werden grüne stoffsachen des bären oder affen zb 
keine stoffklasse braucht stärke oder beweglichkeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iomega1 (1. August 2008)

Thaielb schrieb:


> Es gibt ein nettes Addon, was Dir den ungefähren Entzauberungswert anzeigt. Damit bekommt man ein Gefühl, was sich lohnt und was nicht.
> Ich verkaufe derzeit noch lieber die Drops als sie zu entzaubern, da das oft mehr Gold bringt. dafür kaufe ich billige Waffen ud Rüstung im AH und entzaubere sie. Die Mats werden dann verkauft, was einen netten Gewinn bringt. Natürlich wird nur das verkauft, was man nicht zum Skillen braucht.



Naja also Gewinn wirst Du mit dieser Methode wohl nie erreichen.
Alleine schon das ewige bieten auf die einzelnen Sachen bis man die vielleicht mal ersteigert hat (gibt ja immer mehr Leute die mitbieten und man muß öfters ins AH.) 
Oder man kauft mit Sofortkauf ... aber dann gibt man ja noch mehr Gold aus als das das Zeugs wert ist und in der Zeit findet man ja selbst genug Sachen zum entzaubern.
Dann noch das entzaubern im schlimmsten Fall vielleicht noch an den Main (bzw. Verzauberer) schicken weil der wo anders rum steht.
Dann wieder die einzelnen Sachen ins AH setzen und hoffen das es auch verkauft wird und nicht ein anderer die Sachen noch günstiger anbietet.

Das nimmt alles viel zu viel Zeit in Anspruch in welcher man beim Questen wohl mehrere hundert Gold machen kann.

Also im kleinen Level zum skillen ist das voll okay und sollte man auch so machen.
Aber sobald man 70 ist lohnt das auf gar keinen Fall mehr weil in dieser Zeit man soviel Gold verliert das man da GAR KEINEN Gewinn mehr machen kann.


----------



## Brandywein (28. Dezember 2008)

Zur eigentlichen Frage:
In dem Bereich ALLES Entzaubern. Die Mats zum skillen verwenden.
Die Questbelohnungen in BC / WOTKL sind so derb einfach und gut 
dass man alle paar level sein komplette Gear gewechselt hat, allein dadurch
bekommt man schon ziemlich viele Mats.

Heb dir immer die ewigen Essenzen und die Stäube auf, egal ob du sie
grad nicht brauchst.  Die Splitter sowieso.
Wenn das Bankfach platzt einfach nen Lagerchar erstellen.


Ich hab vor 10 tagen ungefähr wieder angefangen mit WOW (hab mit
Classic L60 mage aufgehört vor langer Zeit) und in nullzeit durch BC gelevelt
und grad bei WOTLK Trial schon kurz vor 71. Hab erstmal tierisch viele Mats
aus meinem Bankfach die da drin ca 2 Jahre "gereift" sind im AH verkauft und
direkt über 1000 G eingenommen^^.


SEHR NÜTZLICHES ADDON: enchantrix (gibts schon seit urzeiten und ist
eigentlich das absolute MUSS für jeden Verzauberer)

im tooltip der items erscheinen dann nützliche angaben zum
Entzauberungsergebnis sortiert nach Wahrscheinlichkeit
benötigter Skill etc pp

Angaben zu baseline/ah Verkaufswerten der reagenzien
zumindest ein passabler anhaltspunkt für den geschätzten Wert

dazu noch AUCTIONEER installen und hin und wieder mal das AH besuchen um die
Daten zu aktualisieren

Eins von beiden gibt zusätzlich immer den Händlerverkaufswert des items im tooltip
weiss nimmer welches...kann sein dass es aber auch ein anderes addon war dass
dies bereitstellt. Ausserdem sind in meinen tooltips auch die Angaben über die
Art des Gegenstands (obs ein reagenz ist z.b oder bloss loot usw)


----------

